# what do you like about Columbia?



## Ovsanna (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm applying to Columbia, Directing/Screenwriting, I wanted to ask current students, what do they like about Columbia? Have all your expectations come true? Is there something that you probably don't like about it? Well, your opinion in general about studying in Columbia University.


----------

